# Removing ads from youtube



## Sassycakes (Jul 15, 2021)

I have an ad blocker Installed on my computer,but all of a sudden tonight while watching a video on youtube ads popped up in every video I watched. Does anyone have an idea about what I need To do to remove the ads?


----------



## Devi (Jul 15, 2021)

Were the ads _within_ the videos themselves, or on the page the videos were on?

Also, I use uBlock Origin, which blocks all ads.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 15, 2021)

Three things I can think of, off the top of my head.
1. Your ad blocker may be out of date. If you've liked it in the past, try looking for an update for it. 
2. You can try a different ad blocker. There are many out there, a Google search will turn up many, I'd think.
3. Bite the bullet and subscribe to YouTube Premium. You'll still get ads from the video creators sponsors though.
For me, subscribing was worth the cost. It's about $11 or so, I think, per month. Since I don't have cable, that seems like a deal to me.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 15, 2021)

*One thing I learned from a You Tuber I follow is that the ad revenue, or at least a percentage goes right back to the video creator.  If you ever hear a creator say their video is "monetized" it means there may be an ad in the beginning, and maybe one during the video, if a long one.  The creators make money off their videos through these ads.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 15, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I have an ad blocker Installed on my computer,but all of a sudden tonight while watching a video on youtube ads popped up in every video I watched. Does anyone have an idea about what I need To do to remove the ads?


If you're using Ad Block Plus, delete it and add Adblocker Ultimate.    For some reason Ad Block Plus seems to have crapped out this week.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 16, 2021)

It's crazy. without doing anything when I went on youtube it was back to normal and no ads in the videos.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 16, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> It's crazy. without doing anything when I went on youtube it was back to normal and no ads in the videos.


That's better known as the FM Principle. Freakin' Magic!


----------

